# Suche Rolle der Auferstehung



## DarknessShadow (17. November 2013)

So hab jetzt fast 2 Jahre nicht mehr gespielt und will mal wieder reinschauen 
schickt mir eine Rolle der Auferstehung bitte 
DarknessShadow@web.de
Horde
Kil'Jaeden
Irondudu


----------



## Nysa Dynai (17. November 2013)

Hab Dir eine RDA geschickt
Viel Spass damit

Nysa Dynai


----------

